
Just submitted a YC application - admithero
Is there a slight chance that we might be considered &#x2F; could possibly get it even though we applied 2 days before decisions are announced? lol.
======
mtmail
Yes, there is a chance. There is a whole section on late applications on
[http://www.ycombinator.com/faq/](http://www.ycombinator.com/faq/) near the
bottom of the page.

------
mbaker
Unless you redefine remote, not really.

~~~
admithero
Not sure what you are trying to point out by focusing on the word remote...
but I changed it to 'slight' for your sake.

Happy day to you too!

